# Adios MBNA MasterCard...



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

A short story ... my wife called to activate her new MBNA card, was switched to their service department, was offered a credit insurance package, she said this is different ... is this something new? The answer ... yes ... just implemented ... it's a 30-day fee trial, just accept, have your husband read over the documents when you receive them ... can you believe that ... have your husband read over the documents ... cancel if you decide not to take the package. My wife, being in a hurry, and not really thinking about it said sure ... interpreting that the guy had said this was a new requirement to activate a card ... well when you're in a hurry. 

The next day she brought it up ... the whole thing really P***ed me off ... I said for my own sanity, call and cancel. My wife is assertive, there was no doubt she would get the policy cancelled. Well, the MBNA guy, like a floundering fish, tries all sorts of things ... I know it says free 30-day trial but it's not really, think of your loved ones should something happen to you, would you be interested in a less expensive package ... policy cancelled.

What really irritated me about this was the blatant misrepresentation of the facts ... aka lying, the condescending attitude, and disrespect shown to my wife.

We're winding down our MBNA MasterCards (we'd stopped grocery shopping at PC and so the previous switch to MBNA) and have ordered the PCF World Elite MasterCards which currently suit us in fact better than the MBNA cards (we're back to shopping at PC) ... 

Sure, it's just business, nothing personal, just friendly competition ... I can picture those guys at MBNA high-fiving each other as they hook another one ... but I for one don't appreciate it and have moved on ... to PCF.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I was getting calls weekly, and sometimes twice a week from MBNA. They lead in as a checkup, but pressure the balance transfer. Ever time I asked them to remove me from the calling list. Finally I lost it and threatened to cancel on the spot. The calls stopped.

I find them slimy. I keep getting little interest charges here and there. All under a buck. I can't wait to cancel this POS card.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

if I may make a suggestion, rikk... send an email or a letter to them explaining the behaviour of their rep, including the date and time they called, the name of the rep if your wife remembers it.

I'm not so naive as to think slimey, high-pressure tactics are outside of protocol, but if enough people complain, things could change. At least maybe the condescending attitude could be addressed.

Here's their complaints page: https://www.mbna.ca/contact-us/complaint.jsp maybe send to both the MBNA customer relations dept, and the TD ombudsman.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

rikk2 said:


> A short story ...
> 
> *What really irritated me about this was the blatant misrepresentation of the facts ... aka lying, the condescending attitude, and disrespect shown to my wife.
> *
> ...


 ... you think they (these "hookers" ) care .. eventually one finds out any credit card company /issuer is the same .. .no one is better than another from one provider (bank, etc.) to another ... as it's all "business" including cancellations to hit their bottom-line.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

On the positive side, your PCF Mastercard is a goodie (I have it, myself). Free groceries...mmmm.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ... you think they (these "hookers" ) care .. eventually one finds out any credit card company /issuer is the same .. .no one is better than another from one provider (bank, etc.) to another ... as it's all "business" including cancellations to hit their bottom-line.


My wife and I understand and are tolerant ... to a degree ... of the business, we both know persons who have worked at this ... e.g. new Canadians, my stepson who found himself being taught how to sell insurance to people who couldn't afford it ... his words. The ones we know couldn't stomach it for very long and moved on. I'm guessing rep 1 got a point for the catch and rep 2 likely lost a point for the release ... just a game for the reps I think just trying to make the job interesting, and employers likely paying minimum wage if that, taking in a bit more in sales than they're paying out in wages ...


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

wendi1 said:


> On the positive side, your PCF Mastercard is a goodie (I have it, myself). Free groceries...mmmm.



And that's part of what I'm saying ... always do a lessons learned, usually there's some good or some lesson learned in these things ... so it wasn't a total loss, thanks MBNA for pointing us to PCF ... we're happy guys :listening_headphone


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Barwelle said:


> if I may make a suggestion, rikk... send an email or a letter to them explaining the behaviour of their rep, including the date and time they called, the name of the rep if your wife remembers it.
> 
> I'm not so naive as to think slimey, high-pressure tactics are outside of protocol, but if enough people complain, things could change. At least maybe the condescending attitude could be addressed.
> 
> Here's their complaints page: https://www.mbna.ca/contact-us/complaint.jsp maybe send to both the MBNA customer relations dept, and the TD ombudsman.


We document these things as we go ... in this case the contract was cancelled as it should be ... sure, there was resistance but that's to be expected. I've much better things to do than become an issue rider over this ... like go top up the bird feeder.

Edit: Was just thinking, if there's any follow up by MBNA as to e.g. why we're not using our cards (we'll keep them as backup until they expire due to non-use), I'll just cut and paste them my Adios MBNA MasterCard post ... too easy.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

rikk2 said:


> I've much better things to do than become an issue rider over this ... like go top up the bird feeder.


But yet you come to CMF and post a complaint thread?


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Barwelle said:


> But yet you come to CMF and post a complaint thread?


Your interpretation, not mine, was just a short story with a happy ending resulting in improved frugality for me that I thought might be of interest or use to others. If I had a complaint, I'd be dealing with in this case MBNA. My apologies if my reply to your suggestion was terse ... I appreciate your suggestion ... the birds were looking very very hungry. Enjoy the day !!!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

rikk2 said:


> Sure, it's just business, nothing personal, just friendly competition ... I can picture those guys at MBNA high-fiving each other as they hook another one ... but I for one don't appreciate it and have moved on ... to PCF.


as if your account matters to MBNA?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

wendi1 said:


> On the positive side, your PCF Mastercard is a goodie (I have it, myself). Free groceries...mmmm.


Let's do the math here .for every dollar you spend buying overpriced groceries at Loblaws , you get 10 points. Spend $100 and you get $1000 points..ok
fair enouigh..now..you need at least $20 worth of converted points to buy "free groceries"..]
so !0,000 /10 = $10. ..not quite enough..spend $2000 on credit card..20,000 points/10 = $20...good for bread and butter, a can of sardines, krap dinner,
and a can of beans.

Now you get the monthly CC statement..$2,000 balance .. min paymnt $20 due
and a side note..."if you pay the monthly minimum, it will take you approximately 18 years to pay off your balance..
(provided that is you don't buy anything else during that period). :biggrin:


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

carverman said:


> as if your account matters to MBNA?


Yeah, we only run up about $3-4K/month, paid up at month's end ... doesn't matter to me if our accounts matter to MBNA or not, turns out the PCF Rewards pay better :cheerful:


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

carverman said:


> Letw see..for every dollar you spend buying overpriced groceries at Loblaws , you get 10 points. Spend $100 and you get $1000 points..ok
> fair enouigh..now..you need at least $20 worth of converted points to buy "free groceries"..]
> so !0,000 /10 = $10. ..not quite enough..spend $2000 on credit card..20,000 points/10 = $20...good for bread and butter, a can of sardines, krap dinner,
> and a can of beans.


Fwiw, the Elite card pays 30 points at Loblaws, Shoppers ... we won't buy everything at Loblaws ... we buy stuff at Shoppers sale days ... bacon $3.99, but since we're back to shopping there ... did somebody say beer (don't think points earned for buying alcohol ... tbd when I get the card ... but don't care) ... enough said :very_drunk:.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

My biggest gripe with MBNA is that since they've been owned by TD it can sometimes take up to 4 business days for my payment to show up on their account. That's unconscionable in this day and age that a payment made online from the #4 bank to the #2 bank takes that long. It's led to a couple significant interest charges. I call and b1tch and they reverse it. Never was a problem before TD, so I think they just 'say' it takes that long and get a few extra, one-off interest charges once in a while.
They signed me up for automatic withdrawal on the due date which eliminates all this. Somehow banks never manage to look at the calendar when setting due dates. Why put it on a Sunday?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

No problems with my MBNA Smart Cash World card, or their customer service the few times I've called.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

nobleea said:


> My biggest gripe with MBNA is that since they've been owned by TD it can sometimes take up to 4 business days for my payment to show up on their account. That's unconscionable in this day and age that a payment made online from the #4 bank to the #2 bank takes that long. It's led to a couple significant interest charges. I call and b1tch and they reverse it. Never was a problem before TD, so I think they just 'say' it takes that long and get a few extra, one-off interest charges once in a while.
> They signed me up for automatic withdrawal on the due date which eliminates all this. Somehow banks never manage to look at the calendar when setting due dates. Why put it on a Sunday?



Q: why not set up an automatic pre-payment to credit card from bank account
_A: not always enough $$ in bank account_

Q: get a line of credit
_A: don't own a house_

Q: get a broker margin account with bank chequing account
_A: my broker doesn't offer these_

Q: get another broker
_A: it'll be easier to pay the CC bill on time_


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

rikk2 said:


> We're winding down our MBNA MasterCards (we'd stopped grocery shopping at PC and so the previous switch to MBNA) and have ordered the PCF World Elite MasterCards which currently suit us in fact better than the MBNA cards (we're back to shopping at PC) ...
> 
> Sure, it's just business, nothing personal, just friendly competition ... I can picture those guys at MBNA high-fiving each other as they hook another one ... but I for one don't appreciate it and have moved on ... to PCF.


I'm only using Smart Cash until I can redeem the $50 cash back.

Replacing it with Tangerine Money Back. You get the cash back monthly regardless and the pending transactions show up immediately. Much better interface and service in my experience.

Every credit service I've ever interacted with has pushed insurance scams. Just say no.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

nobleea said:


> My biggest gripe with MBNA is that since they've been owned by TD it can sometimes take up to 4 business days for my payment to show up on their account. That's unconscionable in this day and age that a payment made online from the #4 bank to the #2 bank takes that long.
> . Somehow banks never manage to look at the calendar when setting due dates. Why put it on a Sunday?



PCF Bank takes about the same time 3 days when I pay my Capital One MC....so they are pretty much all the same.

I don't believe it is instantaneous payment. I suspect that PCF takes money out of my account immediately upon payment of the MC statement, then does a "batch transaction" to CapitalOne at some point in the next day or two.

CapitalOne receives the batch transactions, and updates their computer MC accourts a day or so later..finally after 3-4days,
Ib get the email notification that my payment was processed. 

Of course, I can always log into my CapitalOe MC account about 3 days later ..and see the processed payment I made after about 3 days. 

So in this day, and age as you say it is unconscionable it takes that long..but it's the banking system we are talking about and some
things never change whether it was a manual effort with tellers and interbank teller transactions..or computers..they work at their own speed, so if the statement is due on a certain date (21st of the month like mine), I pay it on the 18th, and they have never charged me any interest for "late payment".


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

i got called from MBNA for some sort pf package, and i tried to cut her off, but she did not let me. i was starting to lose it. so i went - 

I: ok, i am interested, but you said i can cancel anytime, right?
rep: yes, anytime
I: are you sure?
rep: yes, some other blah blah
I: I would like to cancel this right now.
rep: silence


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

^ Nice ... as posted, my wife was in a hurry, not really thinking, hence the sure, sign me up ... just activate the card!!! And the experience did serve as a wake up call for her. A saying ... competent people don't make mistakes because they're incompetent ... they make mistakes because they're overtired, in a hurry, ... not because they're incompetent. My PC Elite card will be here within 5 days ... just in time for the house insurance, jeep insurance, boat insurance payments ... a few "free" bananas for me :cheerful:


----------



## donna9 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea i ended up getting an MBNA card solely for the 0% interest period, once it was done i just cut the card up. No value to me. Just not enough benefits to keep it going. And it doesnt help they are TD Bank so there isn't real competition among the cards as there once was between the two companies.


----------

